# Difference between Yamaha equipment



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess I just dont see it... :reading: 
Im trying to figure out what is the big difference between the HTR-6090 and the AVR-V2600. :huh: Doesnt appear to be much aside from the difference in power. Can someone help me a little here? :hail: 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is the 6090 according to Yamaha.
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=451765&CTID=5000400

Here is the 2600 according to Yamaha.
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=200003&CTID=5000300

just to save some time looking it up... :bigsmile: 

again thanks
Dan


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Using the 'compare' feature on the supplied links gives a breakdown of differences and similarities. It all comes down to what your needs are. Things that may be deal breakers for some people, Ipod capability, number of zones, 12v triggers, THX certification, HDMI up conversion and of course price.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Basically, after reviewing them again, If I dont give a rat's butt about THX and dont mind losing about 10watts per channel, there is no real difference? :dumbcrazy: 

Did you see it that way as well?... that was why I wanted to get some opinions... I did the comparisons and thought I might have missed something... :scratch: 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I would not be bothered with the 10w difference, nor the THX. The HDMI up conversion may be important especially with the advent of HD material. I did notice the 12v triggers which for me would come in handy as I use a separate power amp that does not have a remote ( I was pointed to a work around here at the Shack and so it is not a biggie).

Edit: Not sure will the either receiver pass through a HD signal (1080p) but the rx-v2600 will convert signals up to 720p which may be handy depending on your display (the other receiver will only up convert to 480p if I checked correctly). Hope this makes some sense and maybe somebody else with some experience with these two receivers will chime in.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Fincave said:


> .... Not sure will the either receiver pass through a HD signal (1080p) but the rx-v2600 will convert signals up to 720p which may be handy depending on your display (the other receiver will only up convert to 480p if I checked correctly).....


I do not own any of this receivers, but if it were me, I will not care about the upconversion :yes: :yes: I have everything connected to the TV that upconverts the image ... and my receiver is just for the sound. But, if you want the receiver to upconvert get the one who give you a higher conversion rate (720p ... or maybe you can get one to 1080i, but probably it will cost more).:huh: :huh:


----------



## Woochifer (Oct 19, 2006)

Specs aside, the primary difference between the HTR and RX-V series receivers in general is the distribution channel. The HTR series is sold through mail order and mass merchandisers, while the RX-V series models are only sold through Yamaha's specialty dealer network. Generally, the HTR and RX-V models are functionally identical, except that the HTR models will occasionally have a feature or two deleted in order to placate Yamaha's independent dealers. The HTR series covers Yamaha's entry level models, but does not include Yamaha's flagship models nor any models above the cheapest of their midlevel receivers (e.g., the equivalent to the RX-V1700)

Between the 6090 and the 2600, the main difference is that the 6090 is the HTR equivalent of the RX-V1700, which is the lowest priced midlevel model from this year. The RX-V2600 is one of last year's midlevel models and one step above the lowest priced midlevel model from last year. 

As others have said, the THX certification is not a make or break consideration. Yamaha did not join the THX program until three years ago, and it appears that this year's models once again drop the THX certification. Their receivers were perfectly fine before joining the THX program, while they were in the THX program, and I would guess they're still okay once again as non-participants. 

I would guess that you can swing a better deal on the RX-V2600 since dealers are probably looking to clear them out. Functionally, the two receivers are very comparable.


----------

